# Best cheap or free Garmin software?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I stumbled upon a deal for a Garmin Vista H (etrex) GPS for only $89, so I grabbed it. I see many ways to get the topo software for free to load through Mapsource and I even see where you are supposed to be able to get Mapsource free this way:


> Download the Training Center:
> http://www8.garmin.com/support/download ... jsp?id=835 Install it
> 
> Then download the MapSource update: http://www8.garmin.com/support/download ... jsp?id=209 Install it. You now have full blown MapSource, enjoy!
> from http://forums.gpsreview.net/viewtopic.p ... 02&start=0


That wont work as it says that I don't have a previous copy of mapsource as the second link is only an update that previously worked.
I also see this one from Carbon County that works great, but only within Carbon County and free http://www.carbon.utah.gov/gis/downloads.htm
And this topo map that needs mapsource http://www.miscjunk.org/mj/mp_uttopo.html

Any ideas or help? Should I just get this one and return the one I have as it goes on Sale Thursday for $149 including the software? Legend HCx from Cabela's

Edit-I just found a $25 off of $150 coupon good through 11/8, so I am very much leaning towards the Cabela's purchase as it would only be $125.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

The legend HCX will be a better unit. I have one myself. The software it comes with has excellent detail and sells for about $100 itself.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think that is the way I will go, I didn't originally realize that the legend is a color display compared to black/white of the Vista.


----------



## BigD (Sep 25, 2007)

There are a ton of maps for free at gpsfiledepot.com they often have a lot more detail than the $100 garmin ones. I think they have maps for almost all of the states in the west. Most of the state maps are updated each year.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I also recommend getting the Legend HCX. I might be wrong, but I don't think the Vista H has a slot for a micro SD card so you wouldn't be able to store much topo anyway. If you have any trouble let me know. I've already helped a couple guys on here acquire some free topo. I can show you where to get all of UT, MT, WY, CO, ID, AZ, NV, and NM for free.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

polarbear said:


> I also recommend getting the Legend HCX. I might be wrong, but I don't think the Vista H has a slot for a micro SD card so you wouldn't be able to store much topo anyway. If you have any trouble let me know. I've already helped a couple guys on here acquire some free topo. I can show you where to get all of UT, MT, WY, CO, ID, AZ, NV, and NM for free.


Exactly! The Legend was supposed to come with a 128 MB card, but it was actually a 1 GB card, so tons of storage, color display, case and software all for only $30 more than the Vista with only 25 MB internal storage made it a no brainer.


----------

